# 5th December Court Hearing



## ibi6069 (Dec 4, 2016)

Aoa Guys! From what I know, today the court was to give verdict on the entire case, after both the parties consult with the Attorney General, Do we have any news on this verdict yet?


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

yea. you didnt make it.


----------



## ibi6069 (Dec 4, 2016)

Yar bohat funny ho aap!, Thankyou for your valuable input without which we would be lost!


----------



## Asad3497 (Oct 3, 2016)

ibi6069 said:


> Yar bohat funny ho aap!, Thankyou for your valuable input without which we would be lost!





ibi6069 said:


> Aoa Guys! From what I know, today the court was to give verdict on the entire case, after both the parties consult with the Attorney General, Do we have any news on this verdict yet?


According to what I know, and what IMDC(my college) told me, the verdict was in favor of colleges and students.
I haven't contacted the source I was using for information before but as I said on the 2nd Dec CIP thread, the verdict was going to end in favor of colleges and students and that apparently has happened. 
Didn't take a genius to figure it out before, even if people were being pessimistic and sadistic without proper arguments. 
Don't worry. That's probably what happened.


----------



## MomenGill (Jul 18, 2016)

Asad3497 said:


> According to what I know, and what IMDC(my college) told me, the verdict was in favor of colleges and students.
> I haven't contacted the source I was using for information before but as I said on the 2nd Dec CIP thread, the verdict was going to end in favor of colleges and students and that apparently has happened.
> Didn't take a genius to figure it out before, even if people were being pessimistic and sadistic without proper arguments.
> Don't worry. That's probably what happened.


I just received calls from sahara , rai and aziz fatima medical college to submit fees , when i asked why they said " CIP won't be implemented this year and next hearing date to decide about next year is 13th December " ...
So congratulations , rejoice ! :laugh:


----------



## ibi6069 (Dec 4, 2016)

That's a sigh, thanks Pal!


----------



## WarTooth97 (Nov 30, 2016)

CMH Lahore has another meeting on the 7th in Islamabad after which they'll release a decision.


----------



## ibi6069 (Dec 4, 2016)

Meeting with the PMDC?
Waise ajeeb hi hai, jab sab kar hi rahe hain admissions tou ye bhi kar lain....


----------



## WarTooth97 (Nov 30, 2016)

Yea obvs, PMDC. CMH is run by the army, they can't go against government orders like that.


----------



## Yoga (Oct 14, 2016)

Will cmh give a clear decision after the meeting on 7th ?


----------



## Asad3497 (Oct 3, 2016)

At least I know I was right.


----------



## Asad3497 (Oct 3, 2016)

CMH and a few other colleges are actually just worried now. The undertable donations? 
Yeah, now they have to put a proper merit list out since the PMDC excuse is gone. Trust me. They will be putting out lists soon. PMDC has lost and the court has given the verdict. Don't sweat. 

Oh, and remember, students are a VERY big power. Government can't mess with them. Numerous examples in Pak history to support the statement.


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

Asad3497 said:


> CMH and a few other colleges are actually just worried now. The undertable donations?
> Yeah, now they have to put a proper merit list out since the PMDC excuse is gone. Trust me. They will be putting out lists soon. PMDC has lost and the court has given the verdict. Don't sweat.
> 
> Oh, and remember, students are a VERY big power. Government can't mess with them. Numerous examples in Pak history to support the statement.


CMH will not put out a list. They didnt do it in 2015 and they're not gonna do it now. They have special seats for army and army retired, they can still accept people based on army influence. They never took money to accept anyone into its med school. Thats why they had a way of letting locals apply on foreign which was illegal but looked legal. Oh and there was NO JURY.


----------



## futuredentist111 (Dec 5, 2016)

?


----------



## futuredentist111 (Dec 5, 2016)

Anybody got in riphah for b.d.s or mbbs?


----------



## Rafaykhann (Nov 5, 2016)

CMH is going to have a combined 2016-2017 batch at the speed they are progressing.


----------



## MomenGill (Jul 18, 2016)

Rafaykhann said:


> CMH is going to have a combined 2016-2017 batch at the speed they are progressing.


:')


----------



## confusedsoul (Nov 3, 2016)

CMH does not accept anyone with donations or Army influence. All Seats are purely on merit. 
CMH itself handles the admissions of the open merit seats & the foreign seats. However GHQ handles the W&R seats and the Army Cadet seats which are also done on merit - And a very high one on that too


----------



## confusedsoul (Nov 3, 2016)

And the letting locals apply on foreign seats is something every private college does. This allows for more foreign seats to be filled and for them to earn more money since every college no matter how good or honest, still needs to make a small profit to keep working. And it does not just look legal, it was/is legal under the conditions (foreign qualifications) of foreign students otherwise PM&DC would not have registered them in the first place


----------



## confusedsoul (Nov 3, 2016)

The court hearing has been delayed to the 13th because the AG did not show up so there has been no progress in the case


----------



## Asad3497 (Oct 3, 2016)

confusedsoul said:


> And the letting locals apply on foreign seats is something every private college does. This allows for more foreign seats to be filled and for them to earn more money since every college no matter how good or honest, still needs to make a small profit to keep working. And it does not just look legal, it was/is legal under the conditions (foreign qualifications) of foreign students otherwise PM&DC would not have registered them in the first place


That is why I was supporting the foreign seat clause. It should be more fair for the real foreigners. 



confusedsoul said:


> The court hearing has been delayed to the 13th because the AG did not show up so there has been no progress in the case


I have confirmed news that the case was resolved. The next hearing is for whether CIP should be adapted for next year or not.


----------



## Spoderman (Sep 22, 2016)

Asad3497 said:


> confusedsoul said:
> 
> 
> > And the letting locals apply on foreign seats is something every private college does. This allows for more foreign seats to be filled and for them to earn more money since every college no matter how good or honest, still needs to make a small profit to keep working. And it does not just look legal, it was/is legal under the conditions (foreign qualifications) of foreign students otherwise PM&DC would not have registered them in the first place
> ...


Where have you confirmed the news from ?


----------



## Asad3497 (Oct 3, 2016)

Spoderman said:


> Asad3497 said:
> 
> 
> > confusedsoul said:
> ...


Numerous colleges, the press, a letter from the court was sent to universities to be displayed. They will get it by Thursday or Friday but some like SAZBMU have already got it.


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

confusedsoul said:


> And the letting locals apply on foreign seats is something every private college does. This allows for more foreign seats to be filled and for them to earn more money since every college no matter how good or honest, still needs to make a small profit to keep working. And it does not just look legal, it was/is legal under the conditions (foreign qualifications) of foreign students otherwise PM&DC would not have registered them in the first place



the stupidity of views and personal bias in this thread amazes me. Just talked to executive council of pmdc. Court hearing was adjourned as no final agreement was reached between lawyers and attorney general so both lawyers asked for more time. PMDC said to me that no such orders were made and the case is ongoing. Always remember that when a hearing is adjourned the decision of the current hearing only applies till the next hearing. The final decision is made when the case is closed. All decisions have been temporary till the next hearing because the case is ongoing. The judge cannot by law give final verdict on one part of the petition and continue with the rest. CMH is not releasing lists because the case is ONGOING.

Read page number 19 of the PMDC 2013 policy. It clearly states that no such student is to be admitted on foreign seats who has not physically studied abroad. Its a loophole not a policy.

CMH has admitted army influence kids. I know people but will never name them. CMH has a quota for some seats that are not under GHQ.


----------



## MomenGill (Jul 18, 2016)

Numerous colleges have started calling students for interviews and fee submission , 13th Dec court hearing is about next year :thumbsup:


----------



## confusedsoul (Nov 3, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> confusedsoul said:
> 
> 
> > And the letting locals apply on foreign seats is something every private college does. This allows for more foreign seats to be filled and for them to earn more money since every college no matter how good or honest, still needs to make a small profit to keep working. And it does not just look legal, it was/is legal under the conditions (foreign qualifications) of foreign students otherwise PM&DC would not have registered them in the first place
> ...



I have previously stated that it is indeed a loophole. And because it is such, it made the admission of Alevels students on Foreign seats legal. And that is the same reason why PM&DC were forced to register these students.

If the army influence case was true, I'd be sitting in any army run school of my choice but that's not the case is it. I'm here waiting for my decision like any of you. 

CMH has 92 open merit seats & 23 foreign seats. GHQ has 30 Army Cadet seats and 5 seats for W&R. The total stands at 150 seats. There is no extra quota.


----------



## Yoga (Oct 14, 2016)

Any news about the meeting today ?


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

confusedsoul said:


> I have previously stated that it is indeed a loophole. And because it is such, it made the admission of Alevels students on Foreign seats legal. And that is the same reason why PM&DC were forced to register these students.
> 
> If the army influence case was true, I'd be sitting in any army run school of my choice but that's not the case is it. I'm here waiting for my decision like any of you.
> 
> CMH has 92 open merit seats & 23 foreign seats. GHQ has 30 Army Cadet seats and 5 seats for W&R. The total stands at 150 seats. There is no extra quota.



i seriously want to tell you how the army influential kids get in without merit but it would be stupid to do so. By army influence i mean high level official in the medical corps not soldiers. People working at cmh and high level brigadiers kids and etc. I personally know many lol. Anyway thats besides the argument.

PMDC wasnt forced to register the loophole kids. When a college sends registration for students PMDC registered them without checking. When complaints were made PMDC stopped and asked for proof of foreign overseas status. Thats when problems started. PMDC tusted the colleges before they started doing this foreign b.s..

Shifa never admitted local students on foreign basis. Its about the college you go to and its repute. Many well known colleges always said, if youre overseas or hold a foreign nationality only then u can apply. Shifa and some others are examples.


----------



## confusedsoul (Nov 3, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> confusedsoul said:
> 
> 
> > I have previously stated that it is indeed a loophole. And because it is such, it made the admission of Alevels students on Foreign seats legal. And that is the same reason why PM&DC were forced to register these students.
> ...


And again I can still tell you that I would've already been admitted to an Army run institute if that was the case about Army Influence. And from my background, I personally know dozens of kids who have to wait around like any other student 

PMDC does not blindly register students. It was just that once these students were admitted, PMDC could not do anything about it as their argument would not hold up in court ( The fact that they did wait more than 3 years to to patch up this loophole tells you they don't have this on their list of priorities)

Majority of Colleges do go ahead with local foreign seats. I think Shifa does accept locals on foreign seats according to their policy ( from what I remember) but I'm not sure. Only handful of private college's don't accept locals on foreign seats. The other 100+ still do

Ps. PM&DC absolutely hates Shifa :joy:


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

confusedsoul said:


> And again I can still tell you that I would've already been admitted to an Army run institute if that was the case about Army Influence. And from my background, I personally know dozens of kids who have to wait around like any other student
> 
> PMDC does not blindly register students. It was just that once these students were admitted, PMDC could not do anything about it as their argument would not hold up in court ( The fact that they did wait more than 3 years to to patch up this loophole tells you they don't have this on their list of priorities)
> 
> ...



wrong. Shifa never accepted locals on foreign seats. If youre from an army medical corps background then sadly you dont know the right people 

PMDC blindly registered students and depended on colleges to ascertain their eligibility on foreign.. which is why it changed its policy and will now ask for proof of foreign origin before registering under the new policy. wait and watch what pmdc does on 13 dec regarding the foreign stuff.

To each their own.


----------



## bookishdilemma (Nov 18, 2016)

Okay guys Im in Shifa and it DOES accept locals on the foreign seat 
I have a friend therw who got in on the foreign seat but she's 100% Pakistani


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

bookishdilemma said:


> Okay guys Im in Shifa and it DOES accept locals on the foreign seat
> I have a friend therw who got in on the foreign seat but she's 100% Pakistani



mustve had a foreign passport. lotsa pakistanis have foreign passports.


----------



## WarTooth97 (Nov 30, 2016)

Dude locals-without passports-can apply on the foreign seat at SHIFA. They just need to have given examinations of a foreign board like Cambridge etc.


----------



## bookishdilemma (Nov 18, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> bookishdilemma said:
> 
> 
> > Okay guys Im in Shifa and it DOES accept locals on the foreign seat
> ...


She doesnt have any foreign passport mate


----------



## hamzamalik857 (Oct 31, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> mustve had a foreign passport. lotsa pakistanis have foreign passports.


Dude I was called to the interview when applying for shifa on the foreign seat and i was there for 4 hours waiting for my name to be called so i made friends with all the other applicants there. more that 75% of the were Pakistanis without foreign passports who said that they applied on the local seat and didn't get it so they are applying on the foreign seat as a backup. And they can do that because they have given examinations of a foreign board like Cambridge etc. So therefore, you my friend are the wrong one. Make sure you do some research before you try to prove your point with false information buddy:thumbsup:


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

jhoota


----------



## hamzamalik857 (Oct 31, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> jhoota


Just trying to help you out buddy because you really made a fool out of yourself and it was quite embarrassing. I would be lying if i said i did not laugh at you as i read your posts. You're ego went down the drain when you got proven wrong lol. Dont know why you are getting angry. Just take my advice


----------



## Asad3497 (Oct 3, 2016)

hamzamalik857 said:


> abdullah7766 said:
> 
> 
> > mustve had a foreign passport. lotsa pakistanis have foreign passports.
> ...





hamzamalik857 said:


> abdullah7766 said:
> 
> 
> > jhoota
> ...


LOL.


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

hamzamalik857 said:


> Just trying to help you out buddy because you really made a fool out of yourself and it was quite embarrassing. I would be lying if i said i did not laugh at you as i read your posts. You're ego went down the drain when you got proven wrong lol. Dont know why you are getting angry. Just take my advice


jhoota again. i heard from someone that i got in as a local. damn what the world's gotten to.

hamzamalik jhoot na bolo.

didnt know proving me wrong would make you come out of your shell and let you have your paris hilton moment haha. be my guest at my expense i dont mind jhootey


----------



## hamzamalik857 (Oct 31, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> jhoota again. i heard from someone that i got in as a local. damn what the world's gotten to.
> 
> hamzamalik jhoot na bolo.
> 
> didnt know proving me wrong would make you come out of your shell and let you have your paris hilton moment haha. be my guest at my expense i dont mind jhootey


Haha you really are becoming the entertainment of this thread. Too bad people are laughing at you and not with you. Once again, I dont see why you are throwing a fit. This shouldn't be an argument. You, being an uneducated child, should take some advice from me, someone who has more information about the topic being discussed. Its that simple. So once again, stop making a fool out of yourself and we can put this behind us:thumbsup:


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

not reading that garbage essay.

hey child look... its okay angrezi ati hai tumhe i validate that.

however from where i see youre the only one laughing at your own stupidity. Your argument is flawed because all i said is that youre a jjhoota which still stands  .. an argument is where i drag your stupid opinion and then keep on dragging it. 

however all i have to say is stop lying and ask ur mom for a lil love suga. if that doesnt help then see a shrink. Jin chipak gaya hai tumhe bwahhaa..

you remind me of a goldfish i used to have. it had a 3 second memory. no difference really lol.


----------



## hamzamalik857 (Oct 31, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> not reading that garbage essay.
> 
> hey child look... its okay angrezi ati hai tumhe i validate that.
> 
> ...


I still dont understand why you're getting angry lol. This is a forum for medical students to interact with each other to benefit from each others knowledge. The way I see it, you are just here to be immature. I feel a lot of negative energy coming from your side. Whats wrong buddy? Didn't get into the med school you wanted?


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

reverse psychology? thats the best you could come up with before you got a feeder to nibble on?

dont worry about me, itna vela hai tau ja k b.d parh.

And again, not angry at all. Just enjoying your frustration with proving me wrong lol. I feel so special that snails like you roll out of your shell to be the first to negate me hahahhaa. thanks bud.


----------



## hamzamalik857 (Oct 31, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> reverse psychology? thats the best you could come up with before you got a feeder to nibble on?
> 
> dont worry about me, itna vela hai tau ja k b.d parh.
> 
> And again, not angry at all. Just enjoying your frustration with proving me wrong lol. I feel so special that snails like you roll out of your shell to be the first to negate me hahahhaa. thanks bud.


Not really frustrated. I didn't prove you wrong to negate you, I proved you wrong to help you so you dont embarrass yourself in the future buddy. Dont know why its that hard to understand. I would think you could understand since you are attempting to apply to med school but i could be wrong. You should try to listen to others sometime because you won't really make a lot of friends if you dont. And I remember you from the Party at DHA Lahore thread. Looks like you need some advice on making friends lol because i know nobody showed up at sweet tooth for ice cream


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

buddy if you care about embarrassment on an internet forum with tweenz then son you have no life. This forum plays no role in my life but i respect that you worry about being judged.

i made loads of friends actually. See you were snaking in on the party at dha thread, building up all that heat to get back at me hahaha. You snail. youre a creepy lil snail.

anyway did you really think i was gonna show up at sweet tooth. im so sorry it didnt work out because see i dont mix internet with my real life buddy. Id suggest you take my advice and stop being frustrated or being embarrassed on a forum. Buddy idc what shifa does or doesnt do so if youre right idgaf. yes sir read IDGAF as loud as you can. Why you beating about something i give no crap about? go release all of that heat. get married or something. oh and dont do it on the internet LOL

oh and now i really have to go prepare for a med school in session. so have fun until next year.


----------



## hamzamalik857 (Oct 31, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> buddy if you care about embarrassment on an internet forum with tweenz then son you have no life. This forum plays no role in my life but i respect that you worry about being judged.
> 
> i made loads of friends actually. See you were snaking in on the party at dha thread, building up all that heat to get back at me hahaha. You snail. youre a creepy lil snail.
> 
> ...


Haha honestly i did not think you were gonna show up at sweet tooth. I KNEW you were going to. And so did everyone else. It was kinda obvious when you were desperately asking everyone to come haha. (once again making a fool out of yourself). Thats why they all were creeped out and thought you would steal their organs. And I'm not gonna lie bro you creepy and weird af lol. Just being honest But good luck at med school btw. Hopefully you dont harass innocent people there like you do on the internet. Next time you post something on here, try to make it relevant to the reason this site is up. And I mean you trying to have a little play date at a ice cream store and mourning the death of Junaid Jamshed on here is not relevant just so you know. Grow up kid


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

Go back to where you came from. I'm sure you can still fit .

I'd really like to meet you in person to knock some manliness in you. Something you should've learned if you ever had a real man in your life.

Yes you knew i'd show up because you live in my mind eh douchey? Are you high or what.. Chalo whatever you say now i know for sure you were waiting at sweet tooth like a snail, and when no one showed up you decided to post here hahahahah. What a lil ****er.


----------



## WarTooth97 (Nov 30, 2016)

hamzamalik857 said:


> Haha honestly i did not think you were gonna show up at sweet tooth. I KNEW you were going to. And so did everyone else. It was kinda obvious when you were desperately asking everyone to come haha. (once again making a fool out of yourself). Thats why they all were creeped out and thought you would steal their organs. And I'm not gonna lie bro you creepy and weird af lol. Just being honest But good luck at med school btw. Hopefully you dont harass innocent people there like you do on the internet. Next time you post something on here, try to make it relevant to the reason this site is up. And I mean you trying to have a little play date at a ice cream store and mourning the death of Junaid Jamshed on here is not relevant just so you know. Grow up kid


LMAO no ****ing way, he went that far in his desperate plea to make friends. Ah Hamza, let the child be. He just wants someone to tell him he's the big, bad boy he's always wanted to be. Little does he know every little sentence he types just makes everyone sorry for the miserable existence he lives.


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

WarTooth, take some dollars and kill yourself. Please. 18 grand works?


----------



## WarTooth97 (Nov 30, 2016)

Do humanity a favour, take another 20k and educate yourself.


----------



## hamzamalik857 (Oct 31, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> Go back to where you came from. I'm sure you can still fit .
> 
> I'd really like to meet you in person to knock some manliness in you. Something you should've learned if you ever had a real man in your life.
> 
> Yes you knew i'd show up because you live in my mind eh douchey? Are you high or what.. Chalo whatever you say now i know for sure you were waiting at sweet tooth like a snail, and when no one showed up you decided to post here hahahahah. What a lil ****er.


Aww is someone a little upset because I exposed them? well you shouldn't be upset since you like exposing people such as futuredr and also putting down people because of their aggregate. And dont tell me you are gonna knock some manliness in me twig arms. We all know you're wife will wear the pants in whatever future relationship you have because you think its cool to fight people behind your computer screen. Once again I'm not fighting with you so I'm not really sure why your fighting with me. And I thought you said "see you next year" well I guess you couldn't leave this site since you dont have any real friends waiting to get ice cream with you at sweet tooth. I think everyone here knows I ended you and made you look like a fool (of course after you made yourself look like a fool) so please back away from this fight you know your gonna lose wimp. you mad bro


----------



## Asad3497 (Oct 3, 2016)

Would you guys quit your bickering? Some people don't give a sh*t about how macho you guys are. Take this into the PMs and let this thread be for what it was intended. Most people here know the facts and don't need you guys fighting over it like little school girls. 
Seriously, take this to the PMs or I am getting a Mod involved to get you guys thrown out.


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

hamzamalik857 said:


> Aww is someone a little upset because I exposed them? well you shouldn't be upset since you like exposing people such as futuredr and also putting down people because of their aggregate. And dont tell me you are gonna knock some manliness in me twig arms. We all know you're wife will wear the pants in whatever future relationship you have because you think its cool to fight people behind your computer screen. Once again I'm not fighting with you so I'm not really sure why your fighting with me. And I thought you said "see you next year" well I guess you couldn't leave this site since you dont have any real friends waiting to get ice cream with you at sweet tooth. I think everyone here knows I ended you and made you look like a fool (of course after you made yourself look like a fool) so please back away from this fight you know your gonna lose wimp. you mad bro



yaar youre a test tube baby. thats all im gonna say. You were born in a tube because your daddys sperm dont work. Im sure the toy in your pants dont work too. Use energizer batteries eh? wanka. 


use some prosthetics bro dont give up hope. you'll get close to it. looks like you really tryna get futuredr eh? behen thi teri? ya tu superman hai test tube wala? the sweet tooth really got to you. ughh man take 500 from me and go get that god forsaken icecream. u really are a kid. i dont blame you tho becoz u do live on the internet. and using my jokes on me seriously? couldnt get more original? 

anyway i swear i didnt read ur b.s. all i know is u were born in a test tube on an experimental
basis. stop writing essays, work harder next year otherwise i got a plan for you.

P.S i just traced your ip. i know who you are. damn last time we talked you wore a hijab and now u have a guys name wearing the pants LOL. 

- - - Updated - - -



abdullah7766 said:


> WarTooth, take some dollars and kill yourself. Please. 18 grand works?



just tell me one thing. youre very concerned with my $$$ on pms and on threads. Are you pissed coz i stopped replying to you on pm? stop gettin jealous man. i just didnt wanna talk to you so i ignored you. Leave my dollars alone and stop being a jealous ****.


----------



## NaruHinaFTW (Dec 11, 2016)

getting back on track for the sake of information, will they be accpeting sat 2 scores from local students ?


----------



## alpacawayoflife (Nov 12, 2016)

NaruHinaFTW said:


> getting back on track for the sake of information, will they be accpeting sat 2 scores from local students ?


Pretty sure you're gonna need to make a new thread for that


----------



## hamzamalik857 (Oct 31, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> yaar youre a test tube baby. thats all im gonna say. You were born in a tube because your daddys sperm dont work. Im sure the toy in your pants dont work too. Use energizer batteries eh? wanka.
> 
> 
> use some prosthetics bro dont give up hope. you'll get close to it. looks like you really tryna get futuredr eh? behen thi teri? ya tu superman hai test tube wala? the sweet tooth really got to you. ughh man take 500 from me and go get that god forsaken icecream. u really are a kid. i dont blame you tho becoz u do live on the internet. and using my jokes on me seriously? couldnt get more original?
> ...


Why are you crying? 

I kept it short this time because I know you have a low concentration level and can't read big sentences. Your welcome buddy

And lets be honest, everyone here knows far too well that you're not smart enough to trace someone ip address.


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

i smell some sense getting around in you. good. OBEY.

say Hi to the older sister. she really needs a filter on her tongue.


----------



## hamzamalik857 (Oct 31, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> i smell some sense getting around in you. good. OBEY.


Still didn't answer my question though. What is making you upset? Are you depressed? Is it the loneliness? I know this is a med students thread but you can talk about your feelings if that makes you feel better


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

i'll talk about my feelings okay. i really feel that the hijab dont go with your foul and filthy tongue legit.


----------



## hamzamalik857 (Oct 31, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> i'll talk about my feelings okay. i really feel that the hijab dont go with your foul and filthy tongue legit.


Foul and filthy tongue? Show me one post where I used inappropriate language. Because I can find many where you did. Lets not go down this road buddy. Go out and have some fun. Maybe that will help lighten your life up a bit. Hijab? Come on I know you stalk people and you probably have stalked me by now and you know you're just coming up with nonsense now. Grow up maybe? Just a suggestion:thumbsup:


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

hamzamalik857 said:


> Foul and filthy tongue? Show me one post where I used inappropriate language. Because I can find many where you did. Lets not go down this road buddy. Go out and have some fun. Maybe that will help lighten your life up a bit. Hijab? Come on I know you stalk people and you probably have stalked me by now and you know you're just coming up with nonsense now. Grow up maybe? Just a suggestion:thumbsup:


why did you fee the need to use a guys name to attack me? you know its wrong to do it from ur real girl name. see you internally realize its wrong but u wont accept it. Anyway whyd you get deported from the uk? Both sisters foul tongue wasnt very helpful with the uk authorities eh?

stop wearing the pants sis. youre not a man although youd love for that to be true.


----------



## hamzamalik857 (Oct 31, 2016)

Not from the UK. Not a Girl. You are wrong a total of 3 times. If you need help adding it all up let me know. Just here to help out individuals who are a bit... slow


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

hamzamalik857 said:


> Not from the UK. Not a Girl. You are wrong a total of 3 times. If you need help adding it all up let me know. Just here to help out individuals who are a bit... slow


oh say what you want. i got technology against you refuting every word you say. Anyway im done with you, sorry i broke your and your sisters heart. Just dont get deported again and quit making fake names.

as much as id like to speed your puberty im really not up for it. live on the energizer bunnies tho hope they last.

and have that icecream or youll start dreaming about it you snail. probably resemble a centipede. peace


----------



## hamzamalik857 (Oct 31, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> oh say what you want. i got technology against you refuting every word you say. Anyway im done with you, sorry i broke your and your sisters heart. Just dont get deported again and quit making fake names.
> 
> as much as id like to speed your puberty im really not up for it. live on the energizer bunnies tho hope they last.
> 
> and have that icecream or youll start dreaming about it you snail. probably resemble a centipede. peace


Take that stick shoved up you're a$$ out and it may help you're ego drop down a bit. U MAD BRO


----------



## 99297 (Aug 29, 2016)

lmao i flipping love this I'm not like you m8 dont have the time to have 2 separate accounts on this bloody forum just to talk to a guy, not all of us can be 22 year old pedophiles abdullah abrar(whose from uea & canada) bashing on other ppl aggregates but got 840 in equivalence??? if you dont want me to expose you plz eff off,youre an absolute joke fam. YOOO this guy made a sc to talk to me?? desperate or what???


----------



## hamzamalik857 (Oct 31, 2016)

aleezahk98 said:


> lmao i flipping love this I'm not like you m8 dont have the time to have 2 separate accounts on this bloody forum just to talk to a guy, not all of us can be 22 year old pedophiles abdullah abrar(whose from uea & canada) bashing on other ppl aggregates but got 840 in equivalence??? if you dont want me to expose you plz eff off,youre an absolute joke fam. YOOO this guy made a sc to talk to me?? desperate or what???


Lmaooo thats what I'm saying this guy is weird asf and really needs to get some friends. Ive roasted him over and over but he really likes being the entertainment of this thread by looking like an idiot. Everyone can have a good laugh at this fool if they are feeling down.


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

Ahahahah see i was right. two accounts of aleezah the hijabi **** who cusses like shes been a slut in england. beta that aint my name rofl youre so wronggggf damnnnn.

i enjoyed your and your sisters filth it was pretty fun. Hamza malik and aleezah is just one person hahahah.

Youre wrong about my name and my equivalence you dumb ****.

- - - Updated - - -



aleezahk98 said:


> lmao i flipping love this I'm not like you m8 dont have the time to have 2 separate accounts on this bloody forum just to talk to a guy, not all of us can be 22 year old pedophiles abdullah abrar(whose from uea & canada) bashing on other ppl aggregates but got 840 in equivalence??? if you dont want me to expose you plz eff off,youre an absolute joke fam. YOOO this guy made a sc to talk to me?? desperate or what???


its confusing so use just one account please. Aleezah when you wanna wear pants you use hamza eh? are you sure u dont want me to tel people what u told me about your sad life back in the uk? eik bhi mard nai chora LOL

i caught you way before you couldve imagined hahaha. damn the hijaaaab bro, it dont go with you pleaseeee rethink that decision.


----------



## 99297 (Aug 29, 2016)

lol i told you nothing?? but go on bro nah cba dealing with your bullcrap, everyone on this forum knows youre a bloody joke.
youre acc so paranoid no one has free time like you to make 2 accounts on this forum?? oh soz moe syed then?? or is that a fake name too?? I'm gonna say this once I'm not hamza malik. why would i bother making 2 accounts to annoy you when you've been trying to apologise to me?


----------



## hamzamalik857 (Oct 31, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> Ahahahah see i was right. two accounts of aleezah the hijabi **** who cusses like shes been a slut in england. beta that aint my name rofl youre so wronggggf damnnnn.
> 
> i enjoyed your and your sisters filth it was pretty fun. Hamza malik and aleezah is just one person hahahah.
> 
> ...


Definitely that stick up your a$$.


----------



## 99297 (Aug 29, 2016)

ikr???


----------



## hamzamalik857 (Oct 31, 2016)

aleezahk98 said:


> ikr???


Lmao he thinks we are the same people as well. I think he's too dumb to know that our accounts were made at different times way before this idiot showed up on this thread. Bro... take that stick out your a$$ before you hurt yourself with your own comments


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

The irony of all of this. I expose hamza malik, his replies go from essays to one liners... Then younger sister jumps in. You're both the same person and i knew this all along. You should be thankful i took this long to expose your dirty self.

Do you remember how you told me you had a step mom who kicked you out of uk and then you had to come here with your broke *** applying on PTAP hoping to get into rmc? LOL. Listen whats your equivalence coz apparently you are a skanky twat and PTAP didn't accept you anywhere. You really need to be thinking how dumb you are at this point.

__aleeza is her instagram where she apparently removed her picture. But the ****ty talk you had with me where you were telling me how older men touched you and you have a paranoia with old men is just testament to your retarding upbringing. 

Also I will not reply to your other personality hamzamalik because just take medication to ease the pain. I know you think you're two people at one time, but its not how it is. Sometimes you blame your sister and sometimes its someone known as hamzamalik. Listen they all live in just your head mate. There's nothing like them in reality.

take off the hijab because you can't follow what it teaches and i know what kind of a language you have so i wont even get there.


----------



## hamzamalik857 (Oct 31, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> The irony of all of this. I expose hamza malik, his replies go from essays to one liners... Then younger sister jumps in. You're both the same person and i knew this all along. You should be thankful i took this long to expose your dirty self.
> 
> Do you remember how you told me you had a step mom who kicked you out of uk and then you had to come here with your broke *** applying on PTAP hoping to get into rmc? LOL. Listen whats your equivalence coz apparently you are a skanky twat and PTAP didn't accept you anywhere. You really need to be thinking how dumb you are at this point.
> 
> ...


Broooooo you kiss peoples a$$'s with a stick up your own? dont know if thats true but thats what i hear people saying. Go ahead let it all out man. you need to get this anger out before you get in trouble with someone who will knock you 6ft in the ground. And if you want me to do it, ill pay you 200 for that ice cream you wanted so bad


----------



## 99297 (Aug 29, 2016)

lmao this guy is an absolute ledge i told you nothing fam?? older men and step mums fr?? you been watching some indian star plus?? last time i will reply to you so get your head out the gutter and stop making lies. I'm clearly above you to be chatting crap but garfie10 is his insta, and he's a 22 year old who graduated from canada and spends all his free time on this forum trying to desperately make friends? 
ps this guy needed to take 20 mins to make up some bull**** lies


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

How about you man up and meet me and we'll see how far deep i knock you in.

Test Tube superman aint that powerful.. Get that straight. Petri dish birther  

Cmon lets settle this the right way. Meet me and we'll see who makes who a *****. I dare you. Got the balls? Or are you still dreaming about sweet tooth?

- - - Updated - - -



aleezahk98 said:


> lmao this guy is an absolute ledge i told you nothing fam?? older men and step mums fr?? you been watching some indian star plus?? last time i will reply to you so get your head out the gutter and stop making lies. I'm clearly above you to be chatting crap but garfie10 is his insta, and he's a 22 year old who graduated from canada and spends all his free time on this forum trying to desperately make friends?
> ps this guy needed to take 20 mins to make up some bull**** lies


No such account as garfie10. Tsk tsk, i dont know what kinda strain you on, but take off that hijab seriously, doesn't go with your dirty tongue. piss off and stop eating. You been spreading on the couch like a balloon.


----------



## hamzamalik857 (Oct 31, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> How about you man up and meet me and we'll see how far deep i knock you in.
> 
> Test Tube superman aint that powerful.. Get that straight. Petri dish birther
> 
> ...


Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha you too funny little man. you? meet me? fight? tell me something funnier than that lol Id like to see you throw a punch with your twig arms.


----------



## Spoderman (Sep 22, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> The irony of all of this. I expose hamza malik, his replies go from essays to one liners... Then younger sister jumps in. You're both the same person and i knew this all along. You should be thankful i took this long to expose your dirty self.
> 
> Do you remember how you told me you had a step mom who kicked you out of uk and then you had to come here with your broke *** applying on PTAP hoping to get into rmc? LOL. Listen whats your equivalence coz apparently you are a skanky twat and PTAP didn't accept you anywhere. You really need to be thinking how dumb you are at this point.
> 
> ...


Too far mate, too god damn far, what the **** is wrong with you? Someone tells you their deepest darkest secrets and you flaunt them in public like it's nothing? Again wtf is wrong with you? There are some places you don't go? As a human being? Why are you acting like a 12yo with a maturity level of a 4yo? You need serious help from a psychiatrist.


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

yeah i got it right, you just an internet gangsta. If you got the balls meet me and i'll prove your test tube birth thesis.

I got no time for lil wankas like you who hide behind a keyboard and wank at night. Keep on doing that for the rest of your life. You been married to your right hand way too long.

- - - Updated - - -



Spoderman said:


> Too far mate, too god damn far, what the **** is wrong with you? Someone tells you their deepest darkest secrets and you flaunt them in public like it's nothing? Again wtf is wrong with you? There are some places you don't go? As a human being? Why are you acting like a 12yo with a maturity level of a 4yo? You need serious help from a psychiatrist.


spoderman shes a filthy lil girl who got too pissed coz she fat and i wasnt interested.


----------



## Spoderman (Sep 22, 2016)

And everybody else why do you feel compelled to reply to this bigoted creep why can't you just leave him to his ****ty world with no friends. You don't have to reply to everything. You guys need to learn the art of not giving a f**k and chilling out.


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

Spoderman said:


> And everybody else why do you feel compelled to reply to this bigoted creep why can't you just leave him to his ****ty world with no friends. You don't have to reply to everything. You guys need to learn the art of not giving a f**k and chilling out.


She wanted to act all tough thats why. Made two accounts to get back at me. 

but hey for the first time, i'll stop. This is the end as far as im concerned. I hope aleeza the hijabi and her second personality gets along with their miserable life. Peace out homie.


----------



## Spoderman (Sep 22, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> yeah i got it right, you just an internet gangsta. If you got the balls meet me and i'll prove your test tube birth thesis.
> 
> I got no time for lil wankas like you who hide behind a keyboard and wank at night. Keep on doing that for the rest of your life. You been married to your right hand way too long.
> 
> ...


There you go again with the creative insults only a 4 year old could think off seriously everybody needs to chill.


----------



## 99297 (Aug 29, 2016)

spoderman i v appreciate your help but he's chatting lies I've told him nothing literally trying to blank this stupid lil tosser but he wouldnt get the hint


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

Stop SPREADING aleeza. RUN, jog, TAKE hamzamalik on a leash for a walk. throw him a bone in your mind LOL.

- - - Updated - - -



Spoderman said:


> There you go again with the creative insults only a 4 year old could think off seriously everybody needs to chill.


Apparently 4 year old insults is what get her high since she couldn't make it on PTAP. TOO DUMB. ALEEZA Try your luck next year. Maybe you'll drag everyone down to your level and then merit will fall LOL.


----------



## hamzamalik857 (Oct 31, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> She wanted to act all tough thats why. Made two accounts to get back at me.
> 
> but hey for the first time, i'll stop. This is the end as far as im concerned. I hope aleeza the hijabi and her second personality gets along with their miserable life. Peace out homie.


Make sure you take that stick out your a$$ though. thats the real problem you got here. Im sure you will make friends then


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

hamzamalik857 said:


> Make sure you take that stick out your a$$ though. thats the real problem you got here. Im sure you will make friends then



Hey make sure you use olive oil for your right hand. Otherwise ***** its just gonna burn and perish.


----------



## hamzamalik857 (Oct 31, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> Hey make sure you use olive oil for your right hand. Otherwise ***** its just gonna burn and perish.


How many times have you said you were gonna leave? looks like you can't live without us because this is the most interaction you get in a day. Now that is going to burn my friend. I just ended you now you may leave


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

Oh you really want me to leave? did the 4 year old insults get the creative side of your mind? Damn. Nice try defending your other personality.

Anyway, talk **** all you want.


----------



## hamzamalik857 (Oct 31, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> Oh you really want me to leave? did the 4 year old insults get the creative side of your mind? Damn. Nice try defending your other personality.
> 
> Anyway, talk **** all you want.


Oh i will. Because I can. but you dont have anyone to talk to so you can't. BOOM roasted again. get out of here before i break you again fool lol


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

hamzamalik857 said:


> Oh i will. Because I can. but you dont have anyone to talk to so you can't. BOOM roasted again. get out of here before i break you again fool lol


Funny how someone born in a test tube will break me. Someone who has no balls to man up is gonna break me. Damn.

Spend your life away falsely thinking that you're roasting people. Apna roast kia apna keema banwa raha hai lol.

Hey if you think what you say is true then im not really alone eh? I got a guy/girl married to his/her right hand chatting me up. MISERABLE FAIL.


----------



## 99297 (Aug 29, 2016)

honey i would give a **** about what you say had you been top of the merit list at CMH, but you didn't even get mentioned there did you? Boohoo go get a life, no one gives a **** about your sorry excuse of an existence here. Oh and word of advice, get a job, im sure you'd be good at something apart from being a **** stirrer online, pedophile


----------



## hamzamalik857 (Oct 31, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> Funny how someone born in a test tube will break me. Someone who has no balls to man up is gonna break me. Damn.
> 
> Spend your life away falsely thinking that you're roasting people. Apna roast kia apna keema banwa raha hai lol.
> 
> Hey if you think what you say is true then im not really alone eh? I got a guy/girl married to his/her right hand chatting me up. MISERABLE FAIL.


You ugly. BOOM keep talking and ill break you again


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

Hey you need to start pole dancing maybe? Coz thats what lies beneath your sick avatar. 

Oh hey honey, did you check the list? Oh honey i got in on the first list honey. But honey you can't see that because you couldn't make it to PTAP honey.
I like how you call me honey. Just coz i rejected you for being fat now you gona start honeying me? Naaah

- - - Updated - - -

OOO im scared. Come break me with your other personality. Ohhhh im so scared. im shivering ohhhhh **** whats gonna happen.


----------



## WarTooth97 (Nov 30, 2016)

All your comebacks are so pathetic, why do you even bother trying?


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

WarTooth97 said:


> All your comebacks are so pathetic, why do you even bother trying?



Damn, we have another entry. The guy after my money. You came here too? Ughhh. Chalo im a one man army. bring it on.


----------



## hamzamalik857 (Oct 31, 2016)

WarTooth97 said:


> All your comebacks are so pathetic, why do you even bother trying?


Ohhhhh so you're scared and ugly. BOOM double roast. keep talking and ill keep roasting buddy

- - - Updated - - -



abdullah7766 said:


> Damn, we have another entry. The guy after my money. You came here too? Ughhh. Chalo im a one man army. bring it on.


You're a one man army because nobody likes you and you have no friends. Oh and you're ugly


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

I don't see why you're taking credit for someone else's post lol.
But okay roast me please. I'd like to see a roast in a test tube though.

- - - Updated - - -

Nah, im a one man army because i don't need younger sis Aleeza to back me up. I deal with all you mind f.u.c.k.s by myself.

P.S. just read hamza and aleeza's PMs LOL damn you ****** really vela as f.u.c.k. I like the importance you guys give me in your inboxes.


----------



## WarTooth97 (Nov 30, 2016)

How many times have we told you never to talk without parental supervision, kid? You're doing a miserable job trying to string together some mature sentences in your desperate plea for comebacks.


----------



## hamzamalik857 (Oct 31, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> I don't see why you're taking credit for someone else's post lol.
> But okay roast me please. I'd like to see a roast in a test tube though.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...


Oh but i thought we were the same people? you just played yourself you idiot. You're dumb and Ugly. ROOOOAAAASTED


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

hamzamalik857 said:


> Oh but i thought we were the same people? you just played yourself you idiot. You're dumb and Ugly. ROOOOAAAASTED



Nah broaden your thinking. In everyone's mind youre the same person. But in Aleeza and your mind you two exist separately, so because you suffer from schizophrenia you need to private message each other to hatch a conspiracy. Okay now bring on what you discussed.
But first decide, is aleeza gonna take the lead or you? For me it'll be the same but you decide lad.


----------



## WarTooth97 (Nov 30, 2016)

The child is two seconds away from crying, lets not be too harsh on him. Not getting into *any* medschool is bad enough.


----------



## Spoderman (Sep 22, 2016)

Guys seriously? 
Lolz 
Never mind it's fun to watch


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

Wartooth i sent you 18 grand and you stil wouldn't shut up? refund my $$$ please.


----------



## hamzamalik857 (Oct 31, 2016)

Lmao Abdullah cries like a baby and still wears diapers


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

hamzamalik857 said:


> Lmao Abdullah cries like a baby and still wears diapers



Holy ****, just when i thought this was gonna get interesting you revert to a one year old insult. Oh cmon you can do better. Think harder. Pm your other half of the brain aleeza, ask her since shes so fat.. She'll pull off something better. Cmon p.u.s.s.y type something worthwhile..


----------



## WarTooth97 (Nov 30, 2016)

He needs to bring up money every 2 seconds to keep his inferiority complex at bay. It's bad enough that he didn't get into college, not having any friends is really pushing him over the edge.


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

WarTooth97 said:


> He needs to bring up money every 2 seconds to keep his inferiority complex at bay. It's bad enough that he didn't get into college, not having any friends is really pushing him over the edge.



I bring up the $$$ coz you spent 90% of your posts and PMS running after my money. So I guess you needed some. Please send me my refund.


----------



## hamzamalik857 (Oct 31, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> holy ****, just when i thought this was gonna get interesting you revert to a one year old insult. Oh cmon you can do better. Think harder. Pm your other half of the brain aleeza, ask her since shes so fat.. She'll pull off something better. Cmon p.u.s.s.y type something worthwhile..


yo mamas fat! you getting roasted so bad out here fam


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

hamzamalik857 said:


> yo mamas fat!


Oh damn, try again.


----------



## WarTooth97 (Nov 30, 2016)

What delusional existence do you live in where anybody would ever bother to run after your 2 cents? I didn't mention your money once, just the dire need of some therapy. That you need. And some education of course. Pay attention to middle school kid, don't interrupt as the adults talk.


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

WarTooth97 said:


> What delusional existence do you live in where anybody would ever bother to run after your 2 cents? I didn't mention your money once, just the dire need of some therapy. That you need. And some education of course. Pay attention to middle school kid, don't interrupt as the adults talk.



Go back in history. You were running after my money on a public post and then you pm'd me asking me about my money too and advising me some B.S. which i ignored. You probably pissed your pants getting no attention. The $$$ only come up when you reply coz you been after my money forever.


----------



## hamzamalik857 (Oct 31, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> Oh damn, try again.


*Yo momma's so fat, that when she fell, no one was laughing but the ground was cracking up. BOOM. I just ended you and yo mamas career. get outta here lil b*


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

hamzamalik857 said:


> *Yo momma's so fat, that when she fell, no one was laughing but the ground was cracking up. BOOM. I just ended you and yo mamas career. get outta here lil b*


*Yo mama so fat that when she walked by the tv, i missed 3 episodes by the time she got out of the way. Daym thats a joke now.
*
Anyway this is too childish. Goodbye


----------



## WarTooth97 (Nov 30, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> Go back in history. You were running after my money on a public post and then you pm'd me asking me about my money too and advising me some B.S. which i ignored. You probably pissed your pants getting no attention. The $$$ only come up when you reply coz you been after my money forever.


LMAO show me, show me where tf I asked about your money. Hahaha I PM-ed you about your money? As far as I recall you desperately sent a dozen messages so that'd i'd assure you CMH would take your dumb *** on the foreign seat. Sorry kid, they have standards you see. Don't exactly let miserable ****s like yourself to set foot in the premises. Maybe you can beg some other college to enrol you with that below par aggregate of yours?


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

WarTooth97 said:


> LMAO show me, show me where tf I asked about your money. Hahaha I PM-ed you about your money? As far as I recall you desperately sent a dozen messages so that'd i'd assure you CMH would take your dumb *** on the foreign seat. Sorry kid, they have standards you see. Don't exactly let miserable ****s like yourself to set foot in the premises. Maybe you can beg some other college to enrol you with that below par aggregate of yours?


Oh f.u.c.k you man you the one who pm'd me and started asking why i'd pay cmh so much money. Don't twist reality you dumb b.i.t.c.h.
Dont deny what happened. Leave my f.u.c.k.i.n money alone and try your luck at amna inayat medical college. Or better become a f.u.c.k.i.n nurse. Stupid a.s.s m.f

If you do have the brains to start at cmh, i'll see you there but im sure you wont be there since your name isn't even public. f.u.c.k off to amna inayat LOL.


----------



## hamzamalik857 (Oct 31, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> *Yo mama so fat that when she walked by the tv, i missed 3 episodes by the time she got out of the way. Daym thats a joke now.
> *
> Anyway this is too childish. Goodbye


Every time you say bye, I hope its true but then your ugly looking monkey a.s.s comes back for some more roasts.


----------



## 99297 (Aug 29, 2016)

honey first off I'm not fat, so why dont you go get your eyesight checked? and you little pansy can you really not bloody swear? thats rich for a 22 year old with no life, and i may not have made it to PTAP but at least i have a life and ofc backups. Anyhow youre not someone worth spending time on so f off, have a good life


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

hamzamalik857 said:


> Every time you say bye, I hope its true but then your ugly looking monkey a.s.s comes back for some more roasts.



Everytime i say bye to you, you start another conversation. How desperate are you? I aint talking to you hobo. Go to aleeza and help her. Its time to take off the pants and wear a dress now. Become aleeza please. Piss off.

- - - Updated - - -



aleezahk98 said:


> honey first off I'm not fat, so why dont you go get your eyesight checked? and you little pansy can you really not bloody swear? thats rich for a 22 year old with no life, and i may not have made it to PTAP but at least i have a life and ofc backups. Anyhow youre not someone worth spending time on so f off, have a good life


I love how hamza's wearing a dress now. Okay baby rate yourself a 10 on a scale of 1 - 10. Keep making yourself happier day by day. Don't tell me if youre fat or thin. As far as im concerned you been ballooning on that couch ever since you got deported to pakistan. Back ups? Okay have fun with back ups. Pole dancing im guessing?


----------



## WarTooth97 (Nov 30, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> Oh f.u.c.k you man you the one who pm'd me and started asking why i'd pay cmh so much money. Don't twist reality you dumb b.i.t.c.h.
> Dont deny what happened. Leave my f.u.c.k.i.n money alone and try your luck at amna inayat medical college. Or better become a f.u.c.k.i.n nurse. Stupid a.s.s m.f
> 
> If you do have the brains to start at cmh, i'll see you there but im sure you wont be there since your name isn't even public. f.u.c.k off to amna inayat LOL.


There there kid, it's okay. Did the rejection hit you that hard it's interfering with your cognitive performance? It's okay, you don't need to keep saying it, we all know you don't even have the resources to get into Amna Inayat. ****, I didn't even that was a college. You really did your research into all the low tier medschools didn't you? It's good, being realistic helps.


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

WarTooth97 said:


> There there kid, it's okay. Did the rejection hit you that hard it's interfering with your cognitive performance? It's okay, you don't need to keep saying it, we all know you don't even have the resources to get into Amna Inayat. ****, I didn't even that was a college. You really did your research into all the low tier medschools didn't you? It's good, being realistic helps.



Yes i did my research just for you. Just to help you ease off the pain on not making it. Its sad that you just wont accept the fact that no one accepted you. fck off please. you're a waste of my brain cells.


----------



## 99297 (Aug 29, 2016)

m8 you look like a puny *** lizard lmao, are you sure you weren't deported from canada being a pedophile and all? hear you can even get jail time from that


----------



## hamzamalik857 (Oct 31, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> Everytime i say bye to you, you start another conversation. How desperate are you? I aint talking to you hobo. Go to aleeza and help her. Its time to take off the pants and wear a dress now. Become aleeza please. Piss off.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Wow you're older than us so you think you can do whatever you want? You may be older than me but you can bet ill smack you monkey looking a.s.s. so hard that stick will finally come out of you're ugly a.s.s.


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

aleezahk98 said:


> m8 you look like a puny *** lizard lmao, are you sure you weren't deported from canada being a pedophile and all? hear you can even get jail time from that


From honey to m8? I liked honey better. Please start running. It'll help your metabolism. The touching was so severe that you just can't seem to get pedo off your mind. Ughhh look i empathize with you. I just cant sympathize with what you went through back in the UK. Dont use my lines on me. Get original. You the one who was deported and then failed at PTAP. Back to the POLE now.

- - - Updated - - -

Hamza malik you just cant get enough of me can you? you decide to stop but then you bring your lanky a.s.s back to this forum hoping i'd make keema of you. But im seriously sick and tired of your baby rants. Have a kit kat kid, or ferrero whatever makes you chocolaty. If all that doesn't work buy a lot of olive oil.


----------



## WarTooth97 (Nov 30, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> Yes i did my research just for you. Just to help you ease off the pain on not making it. Its sad that you just wont accept the fact that no one accepted you. fck off please. you're a waste of my brain cells.


Haha kid you can do better than that, 'did my research for you' sure sure whatever helps you get over the massive disappointment your existence has proven to be. He speaks of brain cells, every sentence he utters says otherwise.


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

WarTooth97 said:


> Haha kid you can do better than that, 'did my research for you' sure sure whatever helps you get over the massive disappointment your existence has proven to be. He speaks of brain cells, every sentence he utters says otherwise.



Wartooth, hamzamalik, aleeza are all the consequences of not having DUREX back in the days.... You're the reason as to why contraception was invented LOL DYING.


----------



## 99297 (Aug 29, 2016)

if you get off on losing arguments on online forums then sayonara beech!


----------



## WarTooth97 (Nov 30, 2016)

Ok round of applause for this one, he got it from the internet. The kid is really putting it all in to save the infinitesimal self respect he has on this forum.


----------



## hamzamalik857 (Oct 31, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> From honey to m8? I liked honey better. Please start running. It'll help your metabolism. The touching was so severe that you just can't seem to get pedo off your mind. Ughhh look i empathize with you. I just cant sympathize with what you went through back in the UK. Dont use my lines on me. Get original. You the one who was deported and then failed at PTAP. Back to the POLE now.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Id like to see things from your point of view but i can't seem to get my head that far up your a.s.s. Get out of here before i make you cry to yo gorilla looking fat a.s.s. mama


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

hamzamalik857 said:


> Id like to see things from your point of view but i can't seem to get my head that far up your a.s.s. Get out of here before i make you cry to yo gorilla looking fat a.s.s. mama


Durex's new logo. 
"Use DUREX and avoid mistakes like Wartooth, Hamza and Aleeza. Benefits of Plastic"

- - - Updated - - -



WarTooth97 said:


> Ok round of applause for this one, he got it from the internet. The kid is really putting it all in to save the infinitesimal self respect he has on this forum.



That was abdullah exclusive. Show me anywhere on the internet you dumb f.u.c.k, You're not used to creativity. Sadly where i come from its all about being creative.

- - - Updated - - -



hamzamalik857 said:


> Id like to see things from your point of view but i can't seem to get my head that far up your a.s.s. Get out of here before i make you cry to yo gorilla looking fat a.s.s. mama



You can't get your head that far up my a.s.s? That means it was somewhat inside there? F.U.C.K man you're a sick kid. You put your head in places where poop comes out. Yuck you have issues mate. Oh don't try editing it now coz i've quoted it above lol. Damn you're a sick soul. Stop eating poop for a living. NOW THATS WHAT A ROAST IS. EW


----------



## hamzamalik857 (Oct 31, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> Durex's new logo.
> "Use DUREX and avoid mistakes like Wartooth, Hamza and Aleeza. Benefits of Plastic"
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...


Bruh why you soooo dumb. Id take you up to the level of your ego and throw you down to you IQ level and watch yo dumb a.s.s. crack open like humpty dumpty. You a wimp. you got nothing on me.


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

hamzamalik857 said:


> Bruh why you soooo dumb. Id take you up to the level of your ego and throw you down to you IQ level and watch yo dumb a.s.s. crack open like humpty dumpty. You a wimp. you got nothing on me.


Please do not put your head in people's a.s.s. It'll only poop your head.


----------



## hamzamalik857 (Oct 31, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> Please do not put your head in people's a.s.s. It'll only poop your head.


Why you calling people fat? You so fat you out here selling shade in the sun with those neck rolls and yo king kong bundy looking fat a.s.s. I can do this all day fam rage all you want


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

hamzamalik857 said:


> Why you calling people fat? You so fat you out here selling shade in the sun with those neck rolls and yo king kong bundy looking fat a.s.s. I can do this all day fam rage all you want



Now i know where you get your nutella from. It's from people's a.s.s... Do you like that free supply of nutella? How you liking it? Do you also get nuts at times too while you're so busy shoving your head in people's a.s.s? Nutella that head mate.


----------



## hamzamalik857 (Oct 31, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> Now i know where you get your nutella from. It's from people's a.s.s... Do you like that free supply of nutella? How you liking it? Do you also get nuts at times too while you're so busy shoving your head in people's a.s.s? Nutella that head mate.


Someday you will go far... and i hope you stay there. get outta here kid your gonna get your feelings hurt


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

hamzamalik857 said:


> Someday you will go far... and i hope you stay there. get outta here kid your gonna get your feelings hurt



Just wondering, how many different kinds of nutellas have you had? One was aleezas, one was your own since you're so desperate. Aleeza and hamza taste similar since its one person? How about other nutellas? Which one did you like the most? Nuts or no nuts?


----------



## hamzamalik857 (Oct 31, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> Just wondering, how many different kinds of nutella's have you had? One was aleezas, one was your own since you're so desperate. Aleeza and hamza taste similar since its one person? How about other nutellas? Which one did you like the most? Nuts or no nuts?


Not making any sense anymore. I guess I will be the man and walk away since you will never be the man your mother is. BOOOM the last roast to end your fat lonely looking humpty dumpty king kong monkey looking dumb a.s.s. Peace out fam you have officially been roasted to the maximum level


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

hamzamalik857 said:


> Not making any sense anymore. I guess I will be the man and walk away since you will never be the man your mother is. BOOOM the last roast to end your fat lonely looking humpty dumpty king kong monkey looking dumb a.s.s. Peace out fam you have officially been roasted to the maximum level


Okay buddy, go live in that fantasy now. Go get some free nutellas. I'm about to release some, let me know where to send you packaged nutella so you can taste a different one. Now we all know where and what you eat. Going up people's a.s.s's to get nutella, nuts and hazels damn. Anyway not gonna go on your lovely parents because i respect them even though they were careless enough to not have used durex. See ya on the other side. Please do leave this time.


----------



## WarTooth97 (Nov 30, 2016)

Do YOU have abandonment issues? Why do you keep coming back when your presence is clearly not required or welcomed by anybody?


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

WarTooth97 said:


> Do YOU have abandonment issues? Why do you keep coming back when your presence is clearly not required or welcomed by anybody?


Says the guy who's after my money and needs that $$$. Piss off.


----------



## WarTooth97 (Nov 30, 2016)

If you could stop being such a conceited f u c k for like 2 seconds you'd realize no one gives a rats arse about your supposed money


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

WarTooth97 said:


> If you could stop being such a conceited f u c k for like 2 seconds you'd realize no one gives a rats arse about your supposed money


I hear a stray dog barking above. Anyone else? fetch doggy fetch... fetch the $$$$$


----------



## WarTooth97 (Nov 30, 2016)

Is that what your Daddy says to you every time he sees your face? All these insults must have amassed from years of being on the receiving end of them. Maybe that's an achievement you can write on your application when you re-apply to college? Surely your oh-so superior intellect is not gonna be the winning factor. Give it a rest kid, any moment now the forum admins are gonna come out and tell you to f u c k off too. Satisfy that itch elsewhere.


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

WarTooth97 said:


> Is that what your Daddy says to you every time he sees your face? All these insults must have amassed from years of being on the receiving end of them. Maybe that's an achievement you can write on your application when you re-apply to college? Surely your oh-so superior intellect is not gonna be the winning factor. Give it a rest kid, any moment now the forum admins are gonna come out and tell you to f u c k off too. Satisfy that itch elsewhere.


Hey you're a result and consequence of no plastic wrapper. So you dont get to talk about daddys and mommys you b.a.s.t.a.r.d. I can go ahead and diss the living crap out of your parents too but im not as low as you. Stop itching for my money. Im not giving you any you mad doggie. You only get a bone max bus nothing else.

I don't need to reapply because i got what i wanted, but i guess you've thought of a plan to re-apply already. Give it some time dude, maybe the sanitation and gutter department accepts you to train to clean some gutters. You probably look like a choora too.


----------



## WarTooth97 (Nov 30, 2016)

Haha do you sit around waiting all day for me to bless your existence with a reply. Must be the most exciting thing that has ever happened to you. 'Human interaction'. See I could call you a lot of things, your personality has a stark resemblance to anything below the dumpster level but y'know I don't want to put the lot to disgrace. Comparing them to the likes of you.


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

fetch doggy fetch. fetch the $$$ you been after. go clean the gutters now. doggie.


----------



## WarTooth97 (Nov 30, 2016)

Oh **** I didn't read the entire thing but you've stooped that low? First Amna Inaya, now you're looking into the sanitary field? Tbh kid wise decision, your brain wouldn't be able to handle college anyways.

- - - Updated - - -

Everybody lets give the child a round of applause, he's found his true calling.


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

Holy CRAP. Have you been copying people all your life? You have no legit ideas of your own gutter man? I advised you to join the sanitation department because you look like someone they could use... Damn man atleast dont use my stuff on me... Use it else where.. I know you're impressed by my cognitive abilities but please dont pose them as your own. 

Doggie wants $$$'s.. Dogggieeeeeee...


----------



## WarTooth97 (Nov 30, 2016)

HAHAHAHA Okay that cracked me up 'cognitive abilities', son you don't even come a mile near cognitive abilities. Lets be real we all know you're resorting to all those backup plans you thought up after no CMH. Nice place you've found to vent out the bitterness but the thing is, I know you're all about recruitment, no one is gonna take you up on the sanitary option. Your on your own there kid. Maybe you'll meet people with the same intellectual standing there since clearly this forum is above and beyond you.


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

WarTooth97 said:


> HAHAHAHA Okay that cracked me up 'cognitive abilities', son you don't even come a mile near cognitive abilities. Lets be real we all know you're resorting to all those backup plans you thought up after no CMH. Nice place you've found to vent out the bitterness but the thing is, I know you're all about recruitment, no one is gonna take you up on the sanitary option. Your on your own there kid. Maybe you'll meet people with the same intellectual standing there since clearly this forum is above and beyond you.


Doggie, keep barking. Doggie get no dolllarrrrsss.. No dollars for doggie. Doggie stay!


----------



## WarTooth97 (Nov 30, 2016)

Is that the best you can do? Go to sleep, kid. Try again tomorrow. You've exhausted your brain enough for the day, all that thinking.


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

WarTooth97 said:


> Is that the best you can do? Go to sleep, kid. Try again tomorrow. You've exhausted your brain enough for the day, all that thinking.



No doggie you lack the ability to understand sense so i talk to you in doggie language. WarTooth is sneaking around like a doggie while his parents are asleep. Doggy dont mooo maro every where..


----------



## WarTooth97 (Nov 30, 2016)

Now hush, little baby, don't you cry. Everything's gonna be alright. Did the grownups insult you too much today? We'll go easier on you from now on, seeing how every blow goes to the brain and your capacity to think up something sane. 

- - - Updated - - -

'Don't mooo maaro everywhere' LMAO kis ghadday ki ulaad ho yar.


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

WarTooth97 said:


> Now hush, little baby, don't you cry. Everything's gonna be alright. Did the grownups insult you too much today? We'll go easier on you from now on, seeing how every blow goes to the brain and your capacity to think up something sane.



This is the 1000th time you're repeating someone else's joke. Seriously stop using my stuff. Anyway have a happy night doggie. Im not up for speaking to doggie. Talk to me when you repeat your a levels. Maybe then your mental level may have graduated the level to have a dialogue with me  .. This is my last reply to you because i cant be throwing you bones all night. Bye bye doggie.

- - - Updated - - -



WarTooth97 said:


> Now hush, little baby, don't you cry. Everything's gonna be alright. Did the grownups insult you too much today? We'll go easier on you from now on, seeing how every blow goes to the brain and your capacity to think up something sane.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 'Don't mooo maaro everywhere' LMAO kis ghadday ki ulaad ho yar.


dekh tu har jaga moo marta hai. Ja k kissi kuttey k saath bhet aur gutter may war ja. Kanjar ka bacha.


----------



## WarTooth97 (Nov 30, 2016)

Haha graduated to your level? Kid I don't think it's humanly possible to stoop as low as you have. And child learn the difference, if I was using your stuff I would have sounded like a c u n t but nah that's still you in this conversation. Anything of substance has clearly just been said by me, you're just naturally inclined to take credit of any intellect that hasn't come from your brain. 

LMAO you missed the joke, your desperate attempt to say something in Urdu was an incredible fail. Please never try again, you put the language to shame.

- - - Updated - - -

As lovely as it was to repeatedly whip your arse day and night as you desperately tried to think of comebacks, I really should get going. Don't think the kid can take any more blows to his self esteem. Heavens forbid you ever become more degenerate than what you already are. Humanity suffers from your presence enough already. Anyways, cheers! Thanks for the entertainment. 

P.s guys there's no Abdullah on the foreign list for CMH (we all know I have my sources), we can all exhale in relief that this scum isn't ever gonna be branded a doctor.
P.p.s you've been getting your arse handed to you all this time by a girl


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

WarTooth97 said:


> Haha graduated to your level? Kid I don't think it's humanly possible to stoop as low as you have. And child learn the difference, if I was using your stuff I would have sounded like a c u n t but nah that's still you in this conversation. Anything of substance has clearly just been said by me, you're just naturally inclined to take credit of any intellect that hasn't come from your brain.
> 
> LMAO you missed the joke, your desperate attempt to say something in Urdu was an incredible fail. Please never try again, you put the language to shame.
> 
> ...



Bachiiiiiiiiii now i know why u wanted the $$$. Women always want a share... Oh your Brig/General friends been feeding you info even though you couldn't get in? P u s s y whats your name and ill show you my face next week first day of class deal?. Moo na mara kero har jaga. Now that i know your gender, everything makes sense hehehe. Stop hating bachi. I'm going to brand you with my surname  I promise you that.. I like little rats like you who make squeaky sounds and contaminate everything. CMH CMH CMH kerti rehti ho, $$$ $$$ $$$ kerti rehti ho. Bari hojaaa kamini.

You talk as if you're talking to an audience, but you do realize its just between you and me baby. Wait till i brand you with my surname as soon as college starts. I'd love to see all that anger and hunger in real life. I'll find you i promise. Dont be scared just as yet though - this is just the start of what you got yourself into..


----------

